# The Harvestman- WIP Tomb Stalker



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

All I have right now is some blueprints to tide you over. I'll need to begin gathering supplies before any actual construction can begin, but the project is already underway. You can see my Tomb Stalker datasheet here.

In the third image, you can sort of see my design coming together. Its just a quick sketch; I know its not a masterpiece, but I needed to put what was in my head on paper. ANd yes, on page 3, that IS a Monolith next to the Tomb Stalker for what I hope will be appropriate scale!

Updates as they come!

Apologies for picture quality, I have no scanner, so these were taken by carefully held camera. You can still clearly see what I've done though.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

This looks epic, cant wait for more pictures. What are you going to use to build the model? chaos defiler?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Scratch build.

I'll be using a main body made of foam and plasticard, so that the weight will be very low and its legs can easily support its lateral mass. As I gather the bits I need I'll post more.

Also, looking at the picture, the abdomen looks a little extraneous. I might decrease its size by half and mount the Eradicator differently.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Also, looking at the picture, the abdomen looks a little extraneous. I might decrease its size by half and mount the Eradicator differently.


Maybe the eye could be the eradicator?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting. I'm tempted to say it looks a tad blocky to be Necron design, though; I've always thought of them as slender and elegant, sort of _art nouveau_ Terminator endoskeletons. Try imagining it made by Eldar, sinuous and spindly, then cast in Necron living metal and with ancient glyphs etc. incised and inlaid into its surfaces. Imagine H.R. Giger making a giant tarantula out of filigreed silver...


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

it looks great so far but that cannon on the thorax(i think) is alittle goofy looking and one piece of Tomb Stalker fluff was that the end body segment was its own gauss power core so it would be cool to put some lighting in it


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If I could get a hold of just a Monolith crystal without forking over the bill for a whole monolith (Which wont have a crystal) then I could make a rear section based around it and that would be fairly awesome.

My plans for the legs include a lot of cutting on the foam to give them an angular design; the current prints are more for the basic shape. I need to see how strong the foam will be before I start dicing it up.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> If I could get a hold of just a Monolith crystal without forking over the bill for a whole monolith (Which wont have a crystal) then I could make a rear section based around it and that would be fairly awesome.
> 
> My plans for the legs include a lot of cutting on the foam to give them an angular design; the current prints are more for the basic shape. I need to see how strong the foam will be before I start dicing it up.


i saw one on ebay once but you could get one and make a mold of it


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I suppose I could cut one out of foam. That might work...


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I suppose I could cut one out of foam. That might work...


yyah you could but i'd try go with lighted green plastic where i could i love lights in these kinds of large models for the thorax i would say dry brushed green (but still slighty transparent) plastic egg like shape cause when i think of a tomb stalker i think of a smooth gargantuan necron tarantula with glowing linear accelater chambers (green rods) i know its alittle sad but i could list all the parts of a gauss weapon of the top of my head


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Totally watching this project.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I did some sketches based on the concept drawing, they are very faint as I havent penned them in yet, this is what I would think the TS would look like:










The little figure on the right would be a necron warrior, this would put the TS roughly similar in bulk to titans.

For the abomen I would suggest sourcing some clear plastic sheet and building it up, curves would be more difficult than the flat sided shape of the concept sketches so you might need to vacuum form it to shape.

Looking forward to see your work on this


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Watching...!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Interesting. I'll be taking a few ideas from you.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe that can gave you more ideas for your project:
http://tarrzan.deviantart.com/art/Terminator-V-124556669

I'll look forward this giant genocide machine


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

UPDATE

I've compiled a list of parts I'll need:

1 LARGE BALL
SHEET STYRENE (PLASTICARD)
LOTS OF FOAM
PINS
SMALL STRAWS
LARGE STRAWS
THOSE LITTLE GREEN RODS THAT COME WITH NECRONS
GS
PLASTIC GLUE
COAT HANGER

And the kicker:
PLASTIC SODA LIDS

That last one is going to be the hardest to get my hands on. Its what I'm using for the joints; Two of them glued together will make a nice leg joint and it gives the leg a little bit more mass so it will be stable. But on each leg I need 14 of them. For four legs thats 48. So what I'm asking is if theres anyplace that I can get soda lids in bulk.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> 1 LARGE BALL


No worries, I'll lend you one of mine.
Nah nah mate, I've got another, I'm fine.

:laugh:
Sorry, had to.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Winterous said:


> No worries, I'll lend you one of mine.
> Nah nah mate, I've got another, I'm fine.
> 
> :laugh:
> Sorry, had to.


i completely understand why you had to do that


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

> THOSE LITTLE GREEN RODS THAT COME WITH NECRONS


You might look into getting some acrylic plastics - these are similar to that used in the rods and have that eerie glow colour, they are available in many colours and you should be able to get the sizes you are after. Also you might get some sheet materials is needed.

Best way is to google for "acrylic rod" and find a supplier - to save you some time I tried - but being in the UK only got UK suppliers - but here is an ebay stockist which may work:

http://members.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=clearplasticsupplies

Note: I have never used these guys, but they have a nice big hunk of feedback so should be reliable


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Personally, i think the model is a little undersized...According to your schematics, the two arms would come down to the height of a Warrior (which arnt exactly huge), and the head would only be the height of a destroyer (give or take).

As far as i can tell, this makes the total height of the model in the region on 7.5-8.5" high. I dont know about you but that seems a little small...especiall if your planning on putting Monoliths underneath it for repairs. I suppose it could work if you based the model on flying stands, but in my opinion, the mass of the model is much mess than i anticipated.

The design itself looks amazing - the best iv seen for the Stalker, But i would advise you to increase the height to around 13" if its based, and maybe up to 15" if its a stand-alone model...

Hope you take this into consideration , either way, im sure it will be a stunning model, and i look forward to seeing it started!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you looked at the wrong pic - Iron Angels sketches are on page 1, mine were prior to their data sheet and so were purely based on the concept sketches.

As for size, I was trying to get it about the same bulk as a titan, any bigger would be majorly cumbersome on the field, but yes maybe it needs to stand a tad higher and more menacing.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Aah right, sorry. I should have looked at the author of the post ...

Well either way, i think your sketches look great:grin:!


----------

